# Newbie From California



## jkollar1 (Mar 6, 2011)

A little about us...we've owned our Outback 260FL for almost a year now and we love it! I grew up rv'ing but it was the first time for my wife and so far, she can't get enough. We take our Lab with us and he has a great time. We will definitely not go back to tent camping!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Welcome...Welcome...Welcome.

Glad you found us.


----------



## jkollar1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thank you Oregon_Camper! I tried to add some pics but having a hard time? I read all the suggestions but I don't see a "my controls" button. Can you help?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

jkollar1 said:


> Thank you Oregon_Camper! I tried to add some pics but having a hard time? I read all the suggestions but I don't see a "my controls" button. Can you help?


As to posting pictures in your signature area, it takes a few steps, but is really not that hard...

1. To start with, you need a photo saved in .jpg format. It should be a Landscape orientation (wider than tall), and can be no larger than 385x100 pixels, and should be saved at a resolution that makes a file size no bigger than about 30K.

2. Now you need to save the picture to an accessible website. The easiest is to do that here. Start by going to the 'My Controls' link in the upper right of the screen. Then, in the Menu on the left side, click 'Your Albums'. You should find a 'Create Album' button. Clicking on this, will lead you through setting up an album. Once you have done that, look at the drop down menu on the right (under 'Controls') and you will see an option to 'Upload Image'. This will allow you to browse through your computer, and select the image to want to use. You must give the image a caption, and click 'Post Image' when you are done.

3. With me so far? Good.. The hard part is done! Now you need to grab the URL address to the picture you posted. To do this, click 'View' under that same drop down menu. All of the pictures you have stored in the album will now be visible (in your case, probably only one at this point). Click on the thumbnail for that picture to see the full size version. Once the full size image displays, right-click on the image and select 'Properties' from the pop up window. In the 'Properties' window, you will see the URL address for the image. Highlight the entire address (http:.......... .jpg) and copy. Close the Properties window, and go back to the 'My Controls' link.

4. Back to the Menu on the left side of the screen, look under 'Personal Profile', and click 'Edit Signature'. A window will open up that allows you to place text and images in your signature. This information will appear a the bottom of every post you make, so in consideration of the other members, you should be concise and efficient with what you enter here. To place the image, click the image button (looks like a photo of a tree) above the text entry area, and paste the URL address that you copied into the prompt window that pops up. Click 'OK' in the prompt window, and then 'Update my Signature' below the text entry field, and you are done!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Just to help or clarify, the first step is to click on your username in the top right corner, and choose "My Gallery". Then you can click "New Album", or go to controls and make choices.


----------



## jkollar1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for your help...I'm trying


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Welcome to the neighborhood! Looks like we aren't too far away from each other!

Happy Camping


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Good deal another norcal Outbacker, welcome to the group and I hope that you can make it to one of our norcal camping trips/mini rally's.


----------



## jkollar1 (Mar 6, 2011)

Thanks for the welcome! Glad to see we're in the same area. Look forward to trips/rallies!


----------

